# rod for pompono



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Guys 

I would post more but I live closer to Birmingham than the beach so I really don't know much about surf fishing other than i like to fish when I come to the beach any ways I have got my hands on a Stradic 8000fh I wanted to use it in the surf for flounder and pompano Can i get some suggestion for a rod and where to buy it at in gulf shores I'm on my way in 10 days

thansk for all the help


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't purchased mine yet, but I'm looking at the Tsunasmi Airwave or the Tica TC2. They are both (2 piece) 9' rods 

12-25 and rated 1-4 oz. If you shop them, can be had for $75.00 or so.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

I just bought my second Tica TC2 off ebay for 48.00 which included shipping. I have caught reds (up to 26 lbs) , spanish and kings on this rod and it has done very well.


----------

